# fuente de alimentacion para pruebas con LCD



## and_nitro (Sep 21, 2006)

hola a todos estoy interesado en construir una fuente de alimentacion para realizar pruebas con prototipos de circuitos electronicos, pero no tengo ningun diagrama confiable para construir, tengo solo este pero no e encontrado el LCD o el LCM 300 como sale en el diagrama.

http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/9669/diagrama2rf2.jpg
http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/2498/diagrama3mv4.jpg

se ocupar el programa Eagle y quisiera saver si alguno de ustedes tiene algun diagrama o alguina pagina que salgan fuentes de alimentacion que ocupen modulos de LCD para construirla.


gracias saludos


----------



## AlvaroUC (Dic 20, 2006)

al parecer el prime diagrama ya tiene su fuente de alimentacion , basta enchufarlo


----------



## capitanp (Dic 20, 2006)

El modulo LCM-300 es un modulo Voltimetro propio de la revista de donde sacaste el diagrama, solo no lo uses y tienes tu fuente


----------

